# UK food & probiotic - help needed



## Claireandhollie (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi there
Can anyone recommend dry and wet food that you can get in the UK

my baby is on Arden Grange dry and Wainwrights wet which she does ok on but she's very tear stained so wondered if it was an allergy? She's had tear ducts ruled out. 

Also I followed advice on here and started giving her a tablespoon of 0% fat natural probiotic yoghurt which she loved for a few days and now refuses to eat it. I think it was starting to make a difference to her eyes too! Can anyone recommend an alternative probiotic? 

Many thanks x


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I use two probiotics, gentle digest and Animal Essentials. Animal Essentials is available in the UK:

Animal Essentials Plant Enzymes & Probiotics For Dogs & Cats 100 Gram: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------

